# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پذیرش از دانشگاه های برتر جهان(پزشکی)

## آقای رضائیان

سلام 
دوستان کسی رو میشناسید که این زودیا(از یکی دو سال پیش تا به حال) از دانشگاه های برتر جهان مثل هاروارد استنفورد mit  اکسفورد بروکلی یا...پذیرش گرفته باشه؟حالا با فاند یا بدون فاند
در واقع این تایپک رو ایجاد کردم تا هرکسی اطلاعی در این مورد داره در اختیار بقیه هم قرار بده
احتمالا تو این انجمن خیلیا هستن که قصد اپلای دارن

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

برای رشته پزشکی کمی سخت هست گرفتن پذیرش مهم ترین چیزی که پذیرش شمارو تضمین میکنه پول هست چون مدرک دیپلم و پیش مدارس ایران فاقد ارزش هست که به شما فاند بدن کلا پزشکی بدون فاند هست و هزینه بالا داره معمولا دانشگاه های خوب بالای ۱۰۰هزار دلار مد نظر بگیرید مثل هاروارد جان هاپکینز آکسفورد ...
خوب اگر کسی چنین هزینه ای داشته باشه و براش زیاد نیست میتونه با یه وکیل خوبی مراحل اعزام اقدام بکنه 
برای همین هست الان تنها دانشگاه های که مردم ایران اقدام میکنن برای روسیه و اوکراین و مجارستان هست که هزینه های بین سالی ۶هزار دلار تا ۱۰ هزار دلار هست و با هزینه زندگی شما کلا سالی ۱۵۰ یا بالای صد میلیون  تومان باید مد نظر بگیرید ولی رتبه ای اصلا این دانشگاه ها در مقابل دانشگاه های امریکا ندارن و بعد از فارغ التحصیلی وقتی برگشتی ایران باید امتحانات آزمون جامع پزشکی و دندان بدی دوباره که خیلی ها توش میمونن کلا پزشکی یکمی برای رفتن به دانشگاه دیگه مشکل داره چه از ایران بری خارج چه از خارج بیای ایران 
شما حتی اگر فارغ التحصیل پزشکی از شهید بهشتی باشید برای امریکا اقدام کنید برای تخصص فاندی به شما تعلق نمیگیره و خیلی نادر هست چنین مواردی و در مشکل بعدی شما علاوه بر متحمل شدن پرداخت هزینه های خیلی بالای دوره های تخصص امریکا نزدیک به سالی ۲۰۰ هزار دلار باید تازه برید دوره های نرسینگ اونارو هم بگذرونید چون پزشکی ایران مدرکش کامل قبول ندارن . فامیل ما رفته بود اونجا ۲ سال رفت نرسینگ البته ایشون گرین کارت داشتن و برادرشون تو امریکا کمکشون کردن تو هزینه ها و وام گرفتن درآمد خیلی خوبی هم دارن الان در حد یه مهندس که دکتری گرفته تو شرکت خوب ... 
ولی قضیه برای مهندسی کاملا فرق میکنه شما با داشتن معدل بالا ۱۸ از دانشگاه خوبی مثل شریف و رشته خوبی که شامل تحریم و هوافضا مسئله هسته ای نباشه 
و آزمون زبان تافل بالا ۱۲۵ باشید امتحان جی ار ای بالای ۳۲۵ مقاله ای تو isi داشته باشید ریکام و معرفی استاد و ... نه تنها پذیرش میگیرید فول فاند یعنی مجانی بلکه تو مقطع دکتری شما تو پروژه ای که تز و پروپوزالتون نوشتید و همکاری میکنید هم بهتون پول میدن مبلغ کمی در حد زندگی دانشجوی زیر ۳۰۰۰ دلار و بعد از فارغ التحصیلی تو همون شرکتی که اسپانسر شما بوده جذب کار میشید

----------


## آقای رضائیان

طبق گفته شما با مدرک دبیرستان یعنی همون بعد کنکور برای پزشکی نمیشه اقدام کرد درسته؟
در مورد نرسینگ بیشتر توضیح میدید که چی هست
فرض بگیرید یه نفر که از یه دانشگاه برتر ایران مدرک پزشکی عموی داره و با معدل خوب و نمره زبان خوب چقدر احتمال داره بتونه از یه دانشگاه برتر امریکا مثل استنفورد فول فاند بگیره برای دوره تخصصی؟
کلا چقدر هزینه داره ؟ از 0 تا 100 اپلای

----------


## آقای رضائیان

طبق تحقیقی که من کردم یه عده ای تونستن تو رشته پزشکی فول فاند بگیرن.خب همونجور که شما گفتین خیلی نادر هست
الان بحث اینجاست که ملاک چی هست؟یه دانشجوی پزشکی که از مثلا استنفورد امریکا فول فاند گرفته چه برتری نسبت به اونی که فاند بهش تعلق نگرفته یا اصلا ریجکت شده داشته؟

----------


## reza2018

> برای رشته پزشکی کمی سخت هست گرفتن پذیرش مهم ترین چیزی که پذیرش شمارو تضمین میکنه پول هست چون مدرک دیپلم و پیش مدارس ایران فاقد ارزش هست که به شما فاند بدن کلا پزشکی بدون فاند هست و هزینه بالا داره معمولا دانشگاه های خوب بالای ۱۰۰هزار دلار مد نظر بگیرید مثل هاروارد جان هاپکینز آکسفورد ...
> خوب اگر کسی چنین هزینه ای داشته باشه و براش زیاد نیست میتونه با یه وکیل خوبی مراحل اعزام اقدام بکنه 
> برای همین هست الان تنها دانشگاه های که مردم ایران اقدام میکنن برای روسیه و اوکراین و مجارستان هست که هزینه های بین سالی ۶هزار دلار تا ۱۰ هزار دلار هست و با هزینه زندگی شما کلا سالی ۱۵۰ یا بالای صد میلیون  تومان باید مد نظر بگیرید ولی رتبه ای اصلا این دانشگاه ها در مقابل دانشگاه های امریکا ندارن و بعد از فارغ التحصیلی وقتی برگشتی ایران باید امتحانات آزمون جامع پزشکی و دندان بدی دوباره که خیلی ها توش میمونن کلا پزشکی یکمی برای رفتن به دانشگاه دیگه مشکل داره چه از ایران بری خارج چه از خارج بیای ایران 
> شما حتی اگر فارغ التحصیل پزشکی از شهید بهشتی باشید برای امریکا اقدام کنید برای تخصص فاندی به شما تعلق نمیگیره و خیلی نادر هست چنین مواردی و در مشکل بعدی شما علاوه بر متحمل شدن پرداخت هزینه های خیلی بالای دوره های تخصص امریکا نزدیک به سالی ۲۰۰ هزار دلار باید تازه برید دوره های نرسینگ اونارو هم بگذرونید چون پزشکی ایران مدرکش کامل قبول ندارن . فامیل ما رفته بود اونجا ۲ سال رفت نرسینگ البته ایشون گرین کارت داشتن و برادرشون تو امریکا کمکشون کردن تو هزینه ها و وام گرفتن درآمد خیلی خوبی هم دارن الان در حد یه مهندس که دکتری گرفته تو شرکت خوب ... 
> ولی قضیه برای مهندسی کاملا فرق میکنه شما با داشتن معدل بالا ۱۸ از دانشگاه خوبی مثل شریف و رشته خوبی که شامل تحریم و هوافضا مسئله هسته ای نباشه 
> و آزمون زبان تافل بالا ۱۲۵ باشید امتحان جی ار ای بالای ۳۲۵ مقاله ای تو isi داشته باشید ریکام و معرفی استاد و ... نه تنها پذیرش میگیرید فول فاند یعنی مجانی بلکه تو مقطع دکتری شما تو پروژه ای که تز و پروپوزالتون نوشتید و همکاری میکنید هم بهتون پول میدن مبلغ کمی در حد زندگی دانشجوی زیر ۳۰۰۰ دلار و بعد از فارغ التحصیلی تو همون شرکتی که اسپانسر شما بوده جذب کار میشید


سلام.از وضعیت رشته دارو سازی خبر دارید چطور هست؟

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

با مدرک دبیرستان اصلا شما فاندی ندارید و تمام هزینه رو باید بپردازید مگر اینکه دانشگاه های کشور مثل المان که کلا مجانی هست 
ولی برای المان شما باید امتحان زبان آلمانی بدید و نمره در حد b2 بگیرید معدل مدرسه خوب باشه هم پیش هم دیپلم اگه نظام جدید هستید که دیپلم سال ۱۲ ام 
و تا اونجایی که یادم هست قانونی هم داشتن که باید رشته تو ایران دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشید و تو همون زمینه که قبول شدید بهتون رشته میدن نمیدونم هنوز چنین قانونی هست یا نه 
در مورد نرسینگ : پزشکی تو امریکا دو مرحله است مثل ایران هم چند مرحله ای هست مرحله اول همون نرسینگ هست که دروس مثل اناتومی بافت شناسی فیزیو بیوشیمی. و...بعد از چهار سال نرسینگ خود دوره پزشکی شما شروع میشه البته بعد از نرسینگ شما میتونید تو بیمارستان کار کنید و ساعتی ۳۰ دلار هست طبق گفته های یکی از اقوام که در این مورد صحبت کردیم و اون الان ۲۲ سالش و نرسینگش تموم شده البته ایشون متولد امریکا هستن پدر و مادرش ایرانی هست
از دانشگاه خوب باشی بعید میدونم فول فاند بشه گرفت برای پزشکی خیلی نادر هست دیگه باید همه چیزتون خوب باشه چرا که شما بدرد اونا نمیخورید خودشون پزشک دارن اونا بیشتر به رشته های تاپ پژوهشی فاند میدن مثلا من خودم مهندسی هوافضا دارم اگر ایران تحریم موشکی و هوافضا نبود میتونستم با توجه به مقالات نوشتم و معدلم و معرفی استاد ... در زمینه خاص که یک استاد در اون زمینه در امریکا داره پژوهش میکنه مکاتبه کنم و اپلای بگیرم در اصل من شریک اون پروژه میشم و مقطع دکتری در اصل یه شغل یه کار پژوهشی پس کلا به هیچ عنوان به فارغ التحصیل مدرسه ای که هیچ حتی به لیسانس ها هم سخت فاند میدن برای ارشد

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> سلام.از وضعیت رشته دارو سازی خبر دارید چطور هست؟


فکر کنم دارو سازی شانس بیشتر دارن مثل رشته مهندسی شیمی که برای پی اچ دی اگر اون چند مورد که گفتم خوب باشه نمره تافل معدل و مقاله میتونن فول فاند بگیرن فقط دو تا رشته دندون و پزشکی خیلی مشکل دارن

----------


## آقای رضائیان

یعنی یه دانشجو که مدرک عمومی پزشکی داره بره امریکا باید نرسینگ رو حتما بگذرونه؟چقدر طول میکشه؟

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> طبق تحقیقی که من کردم یه عده ای تونستن تو رشته پزشکی فول فاند بگیرن.خب همونجور که شما گفتین خیلی نادر هست
> الان بحث اینجاست که ملاک چی هست؟یه دانشجوی پزشکی که از مثلا استنفورد امریکا فول فاند گرفته چه برتری نسبت به اونی که فاند بهش تعلق نگرفته یا اصلا ریجکت شده داشته؟


ببینید ریجکت شدن یه بحث کاملا جدایی هست  از پذیرش و اونم مربوط به سفارت امریکا است معمولا کسانی ریجکت میشن که رشته اشون مورد داره یا اینکه اگر به خود شخص مشکوک باشن در نهایت ریجکت نمیشه اف بی آی چک میشه که فقط پروسه ویزا شما طولانی میشه  
معدل براشون مهم هست و نمره زبان و مقاله شما کلا رزومه شما باید خیلی قوی باشه

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> یعنی یه دانشجو که مدرک عمومی پزشکی داره بره امریکا باید نرسینگ رو حتما بگذرونه؟چقدر طول میکشه؟


برای دندون ۲ ساله ولی برای پزشکی کمی بیشتر

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

در کل پزشکی و دندون باید پول بدن به احتمال خیلی خیلی زیاد حتی نهایت اونی هم شانس بیاره پارشیال فاند بگیره نه فول فاند خودشون کلی پزشک دارن و بین بچه های خودشون هم رقابت هست برای رفتن دانشگاه مجانی 
برای همین شما اسمی از شریف فقط میشنوید که میگن سکوی پرواز به امریکا پزشکی من خودم ندیدم و کسانی هم رفتن اکثرا هزینه ها دادن یا پول زیاد داشتن یا اقوام درجه یک داشتن اونجا اونا وام گرفتن کمک کردن

----------


## آقای رضائیان

این توضیحاتی که دادید در مورد انگلیس هم صدق میکنه؟
در مورد کانادا هم اطلاعی دارید؟

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> این توضیحاتی که دادید در مورد انگلیس هم صدق میکنه؟
> در مورد کانادا هم اطلاعی دارید؟


در مورد هم انگلیس هم کانادا و استرالیا چون دقیقا مورد دیدم من تو مسکو یه دختر خانم دیدم ایرانی بود از کانادا بلند شده بود اومده بود روسیه برای پزشکی که ازشون پرسیدم اونجا که بهترین دانشگاه ها هست گفت هم پذیرش خیلی سخت هم هزینه ها بالا هست 
یه مورد هم من اونجا دیدم که یه مرد سن بالا بود نزدیک به چهل سال داشت با همسرش اومده بود برای ادامه تحصیل مسکو برای پزشکی گفت من ایران فیزیوتراپی خوندم ولی میبینم تو استرالیا هزینه ادامه تحصیل خیلی بالا هست و امتحانات ورودی سخت داره در نتیجه تصمیم گرفتم دیدم درآمد پزشکی خوب هست تو استرالیا نسبت به فیزیوتراپی تصمیم گرفتم بیام مسکو پزشکی بگیرم که حتی یادم گفت اگه شده تخصص هم همین روسیه میگیرم خیلی هزینه هاش پایین البته برای ایشون پایین بود که دلار استرالیا داشت سالی ۱۰ هزار دلار چیزی نبود البته روم نشد بهش بگم خوب شما تا تخصص بگیرید بازنشسته میشید ولی در کل  روحیه ایشون ستودنی بود

----------


## آقای رضائیان

به نظر شما کدوم کشورها برای تحصیل تو رشته پزشکی بعد از کنکور  مناسب هست؟؟؟؟؟
البته سطح تحصیلی بالایی داشته باشه و هزینه کم(البته اگه بورس یا فاند تعلق بگیره که بهتره)
(در شرایطی که رتبه برتر کنکور باشی) با معدل پایین

----------


## mehrab98

> به نظر شما کدوم کشورها برای تحصیل تو رشته پزشکی بعد از کنکور  مناسب هست؟؟؟؟؟
> البته سطح تحصیلی بالایی داشته باشه و هزینه کم(البته اگه بورس یا فاند تعلق بگیره که بهتره)
> (در شرایطی که رتبه برتر کنکور باشی) با معدل پایین


اصلا تا حالا ندیدم کسی تونسته باشه برای پزشکی بورسیه یا فاند بگیره...
تحصیل پزشکی تو المان رایگانه سطحشم طبیعتا بالاس اما با وضع قیمت یورو هزینه زندگی بالاس

----------


## آقای رضائیان

> اصلا تا حالا ندیدم کسی تونسته باشه برای پزشکی بورسیه یا فاند بگیره...
> تحصیل پزشکی تو المان رایگانه سطحشم طبیعتا بالاس اما با وضع قیمت یورو هزینه زندگی بالاس


هزینه زندگی تو المان برای یک دانشجو چقدره تقریبا ماهانه؟
با کار کردن میشه هزینه ها رو اوکی کرد؟
المان بعد از کنکور میشه رفت؟اصلا کنکور ما رو قبول دارن؟ :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Gladiolus

بهترین کشور برای تخصص به نطر من آلمان هست
رایگان بودن تحصیل و حقوق گرفتن هنگام رزیدنتی و صد البته سطح بالا

----------


## آقای رضائیان

> بهترین کشور برای تخصص به نطر من آلمان هست
> رایگان بودن تحصیل و حقوق گرفتن هنگام رزیدنتی و صد البته سطح بالا


در مورد شرایطش بیشتر توضیح میدید؟

----------


## Gladiolus

> هزینه زندگی تو المان برای یک دانشجو چقدره تقریبا ماهانه؟
> با کار کردن میشه هزینه ها رو اوکی کرد؟
> المان بعد از کنکور میشه رفت؟اصلا کنکور ما رو قبول دارن؟



هزینه تقریبا ماهی 800 یورو
کار هم محدودیت داره شاید هفته ای 20 ساعت بشه کار کرد

----------


## آقای رضائیان

> هزینه تقریبا ماهی 800 یورو
> کار هم محدودیت داره شاید هفته ای 20 ساعت بشه کار کرد


از بعد کنکور هم میشه رفت؟

----------


## Gladiolus

> در مورد شرایطش بیشتر توضیح میدید؟



برای تخصص نمیشه از الان گفت چون ممکنه که قوانین تا بعد تغییر کنه 
مهمترین نکته یادگیری زبان المانی هست 
هرچی زبانت بهتر باشه به نفعت هست
الان کاری که میشه کرد اینه که باید کنکور ایران رو قبول شی و المانی رو فول شی و معدل بالا داشته باشی
وقتی به زمان تخصص رسیدی بری برای کارای پذیرش و پاس کردن یه سری امتحانا

----------


## آقای رضائیان

> برای تخصص نمیشه از الان گفت چون ممکنه که قوانین تا بعد تغییر کنه 
> مهمترین نکته یادگیری زبان المانی هست 
> هرچی زبانت بهتر باشه به نفعت هست
> الان کاری که میشه کرد اینه که باید کنکور ایران رو قبول شی و المانی رو فول شی و معدل بالا داشته باشی
> وقتی به زمان تخصص رسیدی بری برای کارای پذیرش و پاس کردن یه سری امتحانا


یعنی بعد کنکور نمیشه رفت استارت دانشگاه رو همونجا زد؟

----------


## Gladiolus

> یعنی بعد کنکور نمیشه رفت استارت دانشگاه رو همونجا زد؟


چرا میشه
اگه اینجا پزشکی قبول شی 2 ترم یعنی یک سال اینجا میخونی بعد ریزنمراتت رو میگیری و اقدام میکنی برا المان که از اول اونجا بخونی

----------


## Gladiolus

من خودم هم اگر قبول شدم ممکنه برای المان اقدام کنم
فقط روی کار دانشجویی خیلی حساب نکن
باید یکی باشه که ساپورتت کنه

----------


## آقای رضائیان

> من خودم هم اگر قبول شدم ممکنه برای المان اقدام کنم
> فقط روی کار دانشجویی خیلی حساب نکن
> باید یکی باشه که ساپورتت کنه


در این صورت(اینکه دوترم اینجا بعد...):معدل دوره دبیرستان و پیش دانشگاهی هم ملاک هست؟اگه معدل پایین باشه چه؟
رتبه برتر کنکور شدن چقدر تاثیر داره؟
بعد میدونی چرا به بچه های ریاضی فان یا حتی بعضا فول فاند هم میدن ولی برا ما تجربیا نمیدن؟
کل پروسه از وقتی اینجا هستیم تا اونجا که استارت دانشگاه بزنیم چقد هزینه میخواد؟

----------


## Gladiolus

> در این صورت(اینکه دوترم اینجا بعد...):معدل دوره دبیرستان و پیش دانشگاهی هم ملاک هست؟اگه معدل پایین باشه چه؟
> رتبه برتر کنکور شدن چقدر تاثیر داره؟
> بعد میدونی چرا به بچه هی ریاضی فان یا حتی بعضا فول فاند هم میدن ولی برا ما تجربیا نمیدن؟
> کل پروسه از وقتی اینجا هستیم تا اونجا که استارت دانشگاه بزنیم چقد هزینه میخواد؟


نمیدونم والا ولی میدونم اون 2 ترم حتما باید معدلت باشه
تاثیر خاصی نداره فقط باید قبولی پزشکی اینجا رو داشته باشی
ریاضیا هم از اول چیز خاصی نمیدن بابا برای دکتراست که فول فاند میدن
خوب پزشکیا هم تو رزیدنتی ماهی 2500 یورو حقوق میگیرن
هزینه با وکیل بالا درمیاد
ولی اگر پذیرش بگیری همون اول باید 8000 یورو بلوکه کنی که مطمعن شن از پس هزینه ها بر میای 
بعدم که خرجت حدود ماهی 800 تاست اگر خوابگاه باشی
ولی خوبیش اینه همه خرجت برا زندگیه
شهرسه دانشگاه ترمی 170 یورو که هیچی نیست
اگر تصمیمت قطعی بشضه باید با یک وکیل مشورت کنی تا با اگاهی کامل و دقیق بری جلو

----------


## آقای رضائیان

با یورو چندتومنی حساب میکنی؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Gladiolus

یورو الان 15
بعدا رو خدا داند

----------


## آقای رضائیان

> یورو الان 15
> بعدا رو خدا داند


شما با چقد پس انداز میخواید برید ؟
یکم هزینه ها بالاست

----------


## Gladiolus

من مشکل مالی ندارم خداروشکر
هر چقدر بشه هزینه میکنم 
ولی اگه قبول شم احتمالا عمومی اینجا باشم تا زبانم فول بشه و برای تخصص برم
که هم زبان مشکلی نباشه هم دستم تو جیب بابام نباشه

----------


## آقای رضائیان

شما در مورد کشورهای دیگه هم تحقیق کردین؟مثلا کانادا خبر دارین چطوره؟

----------


## Gladiolus

کانادا رو بیخیال
قبلش باید اونجا یه لیسانس بگیری
هزینه هاش هم چند برابره

----------


## آقای رضائیان

به نظرت با چقدر پس انداز(به تومان)برای رفتن برنامه ریزی کنم؟

----------


## Gladiolus

نمیدونم والا 
باید از یه وکیل مشورت بگیری که دقیق راهنماییت کنه
ولی شاید سالی 150 میلیون

----------


## آقای رضائیان

اوکی
ممنون بابت راهنمایی :Y (518):

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

بهشت پزشکی همین ایران هست 
شما اگر علاقه به این رشته دارید و برای شما موقعیت آینده شغلی شما مهم هست ایران گزینه خیلی مناسبی هست دانشگاه های خارج از ایران خیلی دردسر دارن برای رشته پزشکی 
المان گزینه مناسب هست ولی برای دوره تخصص کسی که پزشکی ایران قبول بشه به مراتب هزینه آش خیلی کمتر هست حتی اونی که پردیس قبول بشه دیگه روزانه جای خود ! 
فامیل ما الان دانشگاه تهران قبول شده سال ۴ پزشکی میگه بعد از دوران طرح میرم المان دوره نهایت ۲ ساله میگذرونم برای تخصص های زیبایی هم دوره آش کم هست هم هزینه دو سال خیلی راحت میشه جمع کرد حتی یورو بشه ۲۵ هزار تومن بعد اینکه کنکور تخصصی هم به نوعی دور میزنم چون واقعا خیلی سخت تر از کنکور سراسری پزشکی و از همه مهم تر تخصص زیبایی اینا الان تو ایران خیلی خوب پول داره توش 
اگر شما هدفتون کلا رفتن از ایران هست که با پزشکی و دندون و ... خیلی سختی میکشید و واقعا باید کسانی شمارو ساپورت کنن مگر اینکه شما تخصص داشته باشید راحت با خیال راحت مستقیم اقدام کنید برای استرالیا که بازم میگم تخصص پزشکی تو ایران درآمد خوبی داره اونجا درآمد ها خیلی وحشتناک نیست و اختلاف بین مهندس پزشک مثل ایران این همه زیاد نیست 
برای مهاجرت واقعا رشته های مهندسی و مالی مدیریت خیلی خیلی به مراتب راحت تر هست و شما دردسر کمتر دارید و زودتر به پول میرسید سال ۸۷ بود پسر دایی من شریف خونده بود برق دیگه برای ارشد و دکتری رفته بود امریکا همونجا ادامه تحصیل داد شاگرد ممتاز شد پروژه و پروپوزالی که روش کار کرده بود خیلی از شرکت ها خواسته بودنش یه شرکت امریکایی اروپایی ازش خواسته بود برای امارات متحده دارن سرویس های اینترنتی و ارتباطی موبایل اینارو درست کنن ایشون تو سال ۸۷ من دقیقا یادم خودش به من گفت ماهی ۲۵ هزار دلار داره بدون اینکه حتی ذره ای هزینه خونه و خوراک بده چون همه چیز اون امارات و شرکت اروپایی امریکا براش تهیه میکردن یعنی ۲۵ هزار دلار نقد فقط سود خالص این هزینه دقیقا برابر با درآمد یه پزشک متخصص قلب یا مغز امریکایی ولی اون چه زمانی به این پول رسید؟ یه مهندس مثل پسر دایی من در حد صرف مدت زمان یه پزشک عمومی با دوران طرح به این پول رسید ولی حالا تو ایران برعکس شما مهندس باشی دیگه باید فکر اسنپ کار کردن باشید راننده تاکسی بشی 
اگر هدفت مهاجرت هست برو حتما کشوری که اولا قوانین مهاجرت راحت داره دوم اینکه رشته ای انتخاب کن که دردسر کمتر داشته باشه مثل مهندسی مدیریت مالی حتی حسابداری نکته بعدی حتما لیسانس ایران بخون اینجوری خیلی به صرفه تر هست کسی رو لیسانس بورسیه نمیدن و معدل لیسانس حتما سعی کن بالا نگه داری همین

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

اگر هم میبینی کنکور تجربی خیلی وحشتناک و تو رقابت اون کم میاری توان و حوصله آش نداری برو دو ترم روسیه بخون ۷۲ واحد بگیر بعد انتقالی بگیر به ایران دانشگاه های تاپ ایران مثل شهید بهشتی تهران ایران شهریه آش برای دانشجو انتقالی سالی ۸۰ میلیون دانشگاه های معمولی روزانه هم سال ۵۶ میلیون دانشگاه آزاد هم ۴۲ میلیون فکر کنم اینطوری کنکور هم دور می‌زنی بعد برای تخصص المان میتونی راحت اقدام کنی تازه یه پولی هم ماهیانه بگیری

----------


## آقای رضائیان

هدف: 1تحصیل به روز  2مدرک معتبر از دانشگاه معتبر  3علاقه به پزشکی  4مهاجرت

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> هدف: 1تحصیل به روز  2مدرک معتبر از دانشگاه معتبر  3علاقه به پزشکی  4مهاجرت


تو دوره کارشناسی برای همه رشته ها و پزشکی عمومی برای رشته های دندان و پزشکی اصلا مهم نیست کجا بخونید همه مباحث تقریبا یکسان هست تو دروه تخصصی هست که روش های جدید و خاص و بروز باید از دانشگاه های خاص رتبه اول جهان سراغ کرد 
اون چیزی که اعتبار پزشکی شما تایید میکنه همون دوره تخصص هست 
اگر واقعا هدفتون مهاجرت هست پس کارتون درست از همین الان دست به کار بشید ولی کشور هم برای مهاجرت انتخاب میکنی مراقب باشید به روحیات و شرایط شما بخونه چون جایی میخواید برید یک عمر زندگی کنید یعنی اینطور نباشه برید المان یا ایتالیا بعد از مدتی محیط کسل کننده اروپا خسته بشید حالا اون همه هزینه و زمان برای یاد گیری زبان های اونا بعد برای تخصص برید کشور دیگه با زبان دیگه از صفر شروع کنی ! 
من همون اول صحبت ها گفتم برای پزشکی از اولش میخواید برید تنها چیزی که رفتن شما رو تضمین میکنه برای کشور های خوب فقط بحث مالی هست دیگه بقیه آش چیزای قابل حل شما معدل هم کم باشه میتونید ترمیم معدل کنید پرسیدم میگن علاوه بر اینکه کد رهگیری برای سازمان سنجش ارسال میکنن ترمیم معدل به اون دسته از بچه های که میخوان برن خارج از کشور هم براشون کارنامه ریز نمرات جدید صادر میشه پس دیگه بقیه کار ها میمونه با یه وکیل خوب از تو همون کشور مثل کانادا یا امریکا دانشگاه های رتبه اول هم برای همین ها هستن ولی دیگه هاروارد جان هاپکینز باید سالی ۷۰ یا ۱۰۰ هزار دلار کنار بذاری براش برای هم هزینه زندگی هم دانشگاه تافل یا ایلتس هم چند ماه میتونی درستش کنی

----------


## آقای رضائیان

ترمیم معدل تا کی زمان داره؟؟؟میشه درحالی که دانشجو مثلا پزشکی هستی برای ترمیم معدل دوران دبیرستان هم اقدام کنی؟

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> ترمیم معدل تا کی زمان داره؟؟؟میشه درحالی که دانشجو مثلا پزشکی هستی برای ترمیم معدل دوران دبیرستان هم افدام کنی؟


همین خرداد ماه میتونید ترمیم معدل کنید یا شهریور دیگه وقتی دانشجو بشی معدل دیپلم به چه دردت میخوره ؟! اون موقع معدل ترم حرف اول میزنه

----------


## آقای رضائیان

> همین خرداد ماه میتونید ترمیم معدل کنید یا شهریور دیگه وقتی دانشجو بشی معدل دیپلم به چه دردت میخوره ؟! اون موقع معدل ترم حرف اول میزنه


اوکی 
ممنون :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> اوکی 
> ممنون


خواهش میکنم امیدوارم به هدفتون برسید گول حرف های این موسسات اعزام دانشجو هم نخورید پول الکی میگیرن هیچ کار خاصی هم نمیکنن
ولی از مشاوره رایگانشون استفاده کنید

----------


## arshaa

یه چیزو رک بگم:
خارج از کشور به جز کشورهایی مثل فیلیپین اوکراین و روسیه به کسی پذیرش پزشکی از ایران نمیدن

----------


## Gladiolus

> یه چیزو رک بگم:
> خارج از کشور به جز کشورهایی مثل فیلیپین اوکراین و روسیه به کسی پذیرش پزشکی از ایران نمیدن


دوست عزیز اینو از کجات دراوردی؟ کسی رو میشناسم که الان سال 2 پزشکی المانه 
از اقوامم هم الان پراگ پزشکی رو شروع میکنه
خودمم بعد کنکور احتمال زیاد برای المان اقدام کنم

----------


## arshaa

> دوست عزیز اینو از کجات دراوردی؟ کسی رو میشناسم که الان سال 2 پزشکی المانه 
> از اقوامم هم الان پراگ پزشکی رو شروع میکنه
> خودمم بعد کنکور احتمال زیاد برای المان اقدام کنم


دوست عزیز اینجا جای توضیح مفصل نیست من اما کوتاه برای شما بررسی میکنم البته خودم اختصاصا چنتا تاپیک واسه مهاجرت زدم متونی بری بخونی اونجا کامل گفتم
کشورهایی مثل کانادا وامریکا و استرالیا و بریتانیا سیستم اموزش خاص خودشونو دارن و خییییییییییییییییییلییییی  یییییی به ندرت از کشورهای دیگه پزشک میگیرن واسه ادامه تحصیل بریتانیا که اصلا نمیگیره کانادا هم تحت شرایط خاص از چنتا کشورخاص
بقیه کشورها اروپایی هم شرایطشون همین جوره ببین پزشکی یه رشته پرهزینس واسشون دولت نمیخواد این پولو صرف دانشجوهای خارجی کنه میتونید تو سایت اپلای بورد تو قسمت نتایج پذیرش ببینید از سال 2016 هیچ ایرانی نتونسته این کشورهایی که گفتم پذیرش بگیره
اگرم بگیرن تحت دوره های اموزشی میگیرن بعدش باید برگردی به کشور خودت و تازه باید شهریه بالایی هم پرداخت کنی
المان البته خیلی شرایطش متفاوته البته ورودش سخته 
اگه اطلاعات بیشتر  خواستید این تاپیک منو بخونید
تاپيك اموزش مهاجرت از ايران(رشته تجربي)

----------


## Gladiolus

> دوست عزیز اینجا جای توضیح مفصل نیست من اما کوتاه برای شما بررسی میکنم البته خودم اختصاصا چنتا تاپیک واسه مهاجرت زدم متونی بری بخونی اونجا کامل گفتم
> کشورهایی مثل کانادا وامریکا و استرالیا و بریتانیا سیستم اموزش خاص خودشونو دارن و خییییییییییییییییییلییییی  یییییی به ندرت از کشورهای دیگه پزشک میگیرن واسه ادامه تحصیل بریتانیا که اصلا نمیگیره کانادا هم تحت شرایط خاص از چنتا کشورخاص
> بقیه کشورها اروپایی هم شرایطشون همین جوره ببین پزشکی یه رشته پرهزینس واسشون دولت نمیخواد این پولو صرف دانشجوهای خارجی کنه میتونید تو سایت اپلای بورد تو قسمت نتایج پذیرش ببینید از سال 2016 هیچ ایرانی نتونسته این کشورهایی که گفتم پذیرش بگیره
> اگرم بگیرن تحت دوره های اموزشی میگیرن بعدش باید برگردی به کشور خودت و تازه باید شهریه بالایی هم پرداخت کنی
> المان البته خیلی شرایطش متفاوته البته ورودش سخته 
> اگه اطلاعات بیشتر  خواستید این تاپیک منو بخونید
> تاپيك اموزش مهاجرت از ايران(رشته تجربي)


بله اطلاع دارم از شرایط امریکا  و کانادا و ...
که پذیرش گرفتن از ایران تقریبا غیر ممکنه برای عمومی
ولی بحث سر اینه گفتید غیر روسیه و اوکراین هیچ جا
المان واقعااااا ممکنه 
پراگ هم دوست بنده امسال پذیرش گرفت به راحتی
اگر کسی یکم تلاش کنه واقعا میشه بره المان

----------


## saj8jad

> دوست عزیز اینو از کجات دراوردی؟ کسی رو میشناسم که الان سال 2 پزشکی المانه 
> از اقوامم هم الان پراگ پزشکی رو شروع میکنه
> خودمم بعد کنکور احتمال زیاد برای المان اقدام کنم


دو سال پیش رو فراموش کنید گرامی 
الان شرایط خیلی سخت شده، خصوصا برای ایرانی جماعت اونم با این اوضاع بغرنج و ملتهب فعلی

ـــ برای کشورهای انگلیسی زبان (آمریکا، کانادا، بریتانیا، استرالیا و ...) در رشته پزشکی تقریبا محاله که شما برای عمومی بتونید پذیرش بگیرید، برای دوره تخصص و در موارد خاص اگر رزومه خیلی خوبی داشته باشید و بتونید پذیرش بگیرید مسئله گرفتن ویزا خودش هشتاد و هفت خان رستمه! خصوصا برای آمریکا و کلی سخت گیری میکنن تا ویزا بدن

ـــ برای کشورهای آلمانی زبان (آلمان، اتریش، سوئیس، لیختن اشتاین و ...) در رشته پزشکی شرایط قدری بهتره به نسبت کشورهای انگلیسی زبان ولی سختی ها و شرایط خاص خودش رو هم داره، برای دوره عمومی سخت پذیرش میدن و رقابت سخت و فشرده هستش ولی برای دوره تخصص اگر دانشجویی رزومه نسبتا خوبی داشته باشه و از همه مهم تر اینکه معدل کل بالایی داشته باشه و همچنین مدرک زبان آلمانی c1 داشته باشه کارش به نسبت راحت تره

همین آلمان و اتریش هم از انتهای سال 2018 قوانین مهاجرتی رو سخت تر کردن، برای نمونه قبلا نهایت مدرک زبان b2 میخواست الان میگن فقط باید c1 داشته باشی و الا ردت میکنن یا در مورد تمکن مالی جدیدا سخت گیری بیشتری میکنن ، بحث گرفتن ویزا هم که کلا داستان ها و شرایط خودش رو داره!

----------

